# How to root new thunderbolt



## illsaveyou (Sep 24, 2011)

I just got shipped a replacement and the revolutionary root wont work i think because i now have 2.11.605.9 on my phone, does anyone know how to get it rooted?


----------



## hellzya (Jun 10, 2011)

Find a previous ruu flash via bootloader then run revolutionary.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

hellzya said:


> Find a previous ruu flash via bootloader then run revolutionary.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


I can confirm this works. I had to do it for my fiance's replacement.


----------



## pathcafe (Jul 22, 2011)

illsaveyou said:


> I just got shipped a replacement and the revolutionary root wont work i think because i now have 2.11.605.9 on my phone, does anyone know how to get it rooted?


It's pretty simple.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1401959


----------

